# Cookery courses in Dubai



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Saw there were some posts about this some time ago. I have recently moved here and would like to do either an Arabic cookery course or Thai..
Does anyone have any contacts please? Thanks!


----------



## TheMrs (Jun 11, 2009)

The Blue Elephant restaurant offers Thai classes. It is located in the Rotana by DXB.


----------



## belindac (Sep 14, 2011)

Thanks ...


----------

